# Got 2 unlisted jars



## deenodean (Oct 18, 2015)

Stanford's Market, Montreal , 12 ounce, clear, rayed bottom, the seam stops at the bottom of the threads so I presume the top is applied, no mention of this jar in my jar books. 
Sugars & Canners LTD , Montreal , an unlisted variation of RB 2759-3. Tall pint amethyst , bottom and 1" up from bottom rayed, applied top, very heavy jar, 1 lb, 7.3 oz
No mention of this  variant in my jar books. 
Has any one seen either? 
[attachment=image(AV).jpeg]
[attachment=image(JW).jpeg]
[attachment=image.jpeg]


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 18, 2015)

Good acquisitions! Never seen anything like those here, their base reminds me of the glassware found in oats back in the 60's.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 19, 2015)

I can't say I have but I'm more surprised that the one is listed, most store and product jars aren't. It may have been a submission that got added and may have not been properly submitted so it came out that way.Very nice and I'd guess for something rather fancy like martini olives for the first and a fancy candy or even a ice cream syrup for the other. Just a guess.


----------



## jargeezr (Oct 19, 2015)

Your Sugars Ltd jar is described exactly in Barclay's "The Canadian Fruit Jar Report". It suggests it may have been a product jar by the Dominion Glass Co. of Montreal. The other jar is not listed.


----------



## deenodean (Oct 20, 2015)

jargeezr said:
			
		

> Your Sugars Ltd jar is described exactly in Barclay's "The Canadian Fruit Jar Report". It suggests it may have been a product jar by the Dominion Glass Co. of Montreal. The other jar is not listed.



Thanks for the replies. Yes my guess it was made at Dominion Glass in Montreal. This Sugar and Canners jar variation though is not mentioned , the book does say ' no variations', albeit this book was written in 1977.  There is a collector in Ontario who has this same jar, it appears to be a scarce example. The Stanford's Market Montreal seems to be scarcer , I will put more feelers out there for more info. With both having the same rayed bottom my guess they were made at Dominion Glass, Montreal.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 20, 2015)

Is your book and old Red Book. #10 lists SCA and clear and rayed and smooth base. It still doesn't include "canners" though


----------



## deenodean (Oct 20, 2015)

Eric. I have both Redbook 10 and 11, no mention of Sugar's  & Canners , Montreal  in RB 11 either, only Sugar 's LTD Montreal.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 20, 2015)

OK, I still have no idea what book your talking about then.


----------



## deenodean (Oct 20, 2015)

This Book! 
[attachment=image.jpg]
[attachment=image.jpeg]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 20, 2015)

That's a nice looking book. It's more in line with Alice's' "Works" books. I like RB but it's more just a list with little thought or history in it. I need Vol 2 of "Works" and now that one too maybe.


----------



## deenodean (Oct 20, 2015)

I agree that Rb's are only a price guide. 
I have an extra Canadian Fruit Jar Report book. Pm me if interested.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Oct 25, 2015)

Sugars and Canners Ltd. (a jam, jelly, preserves and maple syrup distributor) and Stanford's Market (a retail food store) were active in Montreal during, at least, the first two or three decades of the twentieth century. Here's Sugars advert from 1909.


----------



## MNJars (Oct 26, 2015)

Now that's some good info!


----------



## deenodean (Oct 29, 2015)

mctaggart67 said:
			
		

> Sugars and Canners Ltd. (a jam, jelly, preserves and maple syrup distributor) and Stanford's Market (a retail food store) were active in Montreal during, at least, the first two or three decades of the twentieth century. Here's Sugars advert from 1909.



Many thanks McT.


----------

